# Gem Squash with Sweetcorn and Cheese TNT



## Snip 13

This is an old South African Favourite and one of the dishes most missed buy those of us who immigrate.
The recipe is super easy but very delicious 

Stuffed Gem Squash (also known as Rolet Squash in some parts of the world)

4 Gem Squash halved
1 tin of creamstyle sweetcorn (creamed corn)
1 cup of grated gouda or mild cheddar
butter
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
Sweet paprika

Steam the halved squash till tender, remove seeds. Place in a large baking dish or tray. Season lightly with salt and black pepper, add half a tsp of butter to each squash. Fill with creamstyle sweetcorn (not too full). Top with grated cheese and lightly sprinkle with paprika. Place under your ovens grill till cheese is melting and golden.
Serve alongside any BBQ meat, a nice grilled steak or even a nice salad.

Just incase the SA lingo is somewhat different to what ingredients are called in America I have added pictures too 

Gem Squash






Creamstyle Sweetcorn


----------



## Snip 13

This recipe also works well with small butternut squash or any other small pumpkins


----------



## kadesma

Snip 13 said:


> This recipe also works well with small butternut squash or any other small pumpkins


 This looks wonderful. I found buttnut squash on sale here for just 99 cents each I'll get a couple and try you recipe. Thanks Odette
kades


----------



## Snip 13

kadesma said:


> This looks wonderful. I found buttnut squash on sale here for just 99 cents each I'll get a couple and try you recipe. Thanks Odette
> kades


 
Only a pleasure 
Hope you like it


----------



## Snip 13

Looks like I'll be making Stuffed Gem Squash to take to my friends house tonight too. She saw them yesterday when they came for coffee and asked if I'll make some.
So much for my night off lol!


----------



## jennyema

I don't usually eat canned vegetables and can't remember the last time ate creamed corn but those look really good!!

They still have squash at the farmers market ....

I think I'll be making this soon! 

Tnx!


----------



## lyndalou

Looks great!


----------



## Snip 13

jennyema said:


> I don't usually eat canned vegetables and can't remember the last time ate creamed corn but those look really good!!
> 
> They still have squash at the farmers market ....
> 
> I think I'll be making this soon!
> 
> Tnx!


 
I don't like canned veg either but this is  a winner! Popular with kids and grown ups alike. I made 12 squash halves and we were 3 small kids and 3 adults at dinner tonight. They asked for more after it was all gone.  Really hope you like it


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks lovely


----------



## jabbur

I don't have a veggie steamer.  How do you steam your squash halves?  Can I bake them instead?


----------



## Snip 13

jabbur said:


> I don't have a veggie steamer. How do you steam your squash halves? Can I bake them instead?


 
Just cut them in half, place in a baking dish with a bit of water to create steam and cover with foil. Bake for about 40 mins or until tender. You'll get the same effect. Just a little water though, about a cup full will do.


----------



## jabbur

Thanks Snip.  I picked up two buttercup squash today at the market.  They didn't have gems.  I'm hoping to make these with supper tonight.


----------



## Snip 13

jabbur said:


> Thanks Snip. I picked up two buttercup squash today at the market. They didn't have gems. I'm hoping to make these with supper tonight.


 
My pleasure. Buttercup squash is almost the same thing. They will work perfectly 
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jabbur

I figured they would from looking at your pics!  I'm new to the squash cooking.  I've only ever done yellow summer squash before and zucchini (in bread).  Last fall I baked some acorn squash with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon that came out scrumptious.  Glad to have another kind to try.


----------



## Snip 13

jabbur said:


> I figured they would from looking at your pics! I'm new to the squash cooking. I've only ever done yellow summer squash before and zucchini (in bread). Last fall I baked some acorn squash with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon that came out scrumptious. Glad to have another kind to try.


 
I love all squash, they are so versatile 
Another nice way to eat them is Lasagna style (that's what my kids call them)
I often stuff Butternuts or Gem Squash by adding a layer of minced beef Lasagna style sauce, top with bechemel and grated mozzerella and bake the same way. Then it's a meal on it's own


----------



## Snip 13

Just found hubbard squash that are just slightly bigger than a cricket ball. Going to try using them for this recipe. I've never seen such small hubbards.


----------

